# F61 en Equipo Panasonic



## juan c riveros (Abr 27, 2008)

Tengo el equipo panasonic SA-AK340, que al prenderlo me sale esta protección F61, el cliente lo compro en un almacén de cadena y ya le había pasado lo mismo en el almacén le respondieron por la garantía, ahora volvió a suceder, le desconecte la parte de cd, caseteras y vuelve a botar la falla, note que le habían cambiado dos transistores, creo yo, por que no encuentro sus características, tienen por referencia RDN 150, la verdad quiero saber que son para empezar a solucionar el problema y antes de descartar el amplificador. gracias  por cualquier dato o el plano


----------



## zopilote (Abr 27, 2008)

Desuelda el IC amplificador, luego prueba.


----------



## juan c riveros (Abr 27, 2008)

gracias amigo pero, sabe una cosa al revisar algunos elementos al rededor de los amplificador el ic 5301, por que son dos, un diodo zener (270) y un transistor (c 740) presentaban corto, ahora lo que necesito es saber de que voltaje es el diodo, y conseguir el plano, mañana los compro cambio y le cuento.


----------



## DARKEASC (Abr 29, 2008)

Colega tambien tengo el mismo problema, tenía el zener en corto, ahora en la pantalla aparece HELLO y luego el F61... 

Encontré el diagrama aquí lo adjunto


----------



## juan c riveros (Abr 29, 2008)

gracias amigo por el aporte si la verdad es que al desoldar el transistor lo ralle un poco con el cautin y se me confundio la referencia pero de nuevo muchas gracias por el dato


----------



## DARKEASC (Abr 30, 2008)

colega ya cambie el transistor que estaba en corto, es un ECG85, pero aún nada, si logra arreglar el suyo espero que me comente que encontró...


----------



## juan c riveros (Abr 30, 2008)

listo amigo, lo siguiente que hay que hacer es desmontar los ic y probar, si sigue bloqueado empezar a mirar voltajes por que me sucedio lo mismo los cambie el zenner y el transistor e igual


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 30, 2008)

El codigo f61 es:    El circuito DC DECT del "micro" a detectado una anomalía

El código de error F61, es uno de los que suele presentarse con mayor frecuencia y su origen puede deberse a diferentes causas.
Esto ocurre, cuando el "micro" (IC system control) detecta una variación en el voltaje de referencia del pin denominado DCDET. Dicho voltaje es de 5 V.
A través de ese pin  (en algunos modelos son dos: DCDET1 y DCDET2), el micro monitorea la presencia de tensión DC (corriente continua) en la salida de altavoces, además de los voltajes (+ y -) de alimentación de la etapa de salida y los demás voltajes proporcionados por la fuente (5, 9, 15V, etc.)

Un cortocircuito o consumo excesivo en cualquier etapa del equipo, que produzca la ausencia o caída por debajo del valor normal, de alguno de los voltajes de la fuente, hará que el voltaje de referencia del pin DCDET baje por debajo de los 5V, haciendo que el micro apague el equipo y presente el código F61 en el display. 
Lo mismo ocurre si existe tensión continua (DC) en alguna de las salidas a los altavoces, de la etapa de potencia.

En la mayoría de los casos que se presenta el código de error F61, suele deberse a problemas en la etapa de potencia. Por ello, es recomendable, como primer paso comprobar esta etapa, desconectando totalmente el circuito integrado de salida y probando nuevamente el equipo. Si enciende normalmente, sin presentar el código de error, es necesario reemplazar el integrado.

*Si después de desconectar el integrado de potencia, aun continua presentando el código F61, es necesario comenzar las comprobaciones en el pin o pines DCDET del "micro" y rastrear desde allí la causa.
La misma podria deberse a algún componente defectuoso en el mismo circuito DCDET, o, a que alguno de los voltajes de alimentación está ausente o por debajo de lo normal*

Esta falla la tenia en mi base de datos, no se de donde salio, pero es bastante logica. 


Si te fijas los transistores asociados a este circuito son Q5104 y q5103,  R5112 y R5113 que detectan una falla en alguna de las ramas + o - . R5413, R5412, R5312, R5313 que detectan DC en las salidas de las potencias. OJO con c5105 y c5155 medilos fuera del circuito.Saludos


----------



## DARKEASC (May 1, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda amigo, ya quité el integrado y nada, persiste el error... procederé a revisar las resistencias y transistores que mencionas...

Una pregunta, tal vez algo ignorante, como mido los condensadores?


----------



## DARKEASC (May 2, 2008)

mmmm tengo problemas para revisar las resistencias, los transistores estan bien, el problema es que todas las resistencias son de soldadura superficial, al medir dentro del circuito pues no muestra los valores... como puedo medirlas? como las saco del circuito? no tengo estacion de calor   

Gracias...

Edit: Al parecer el problema está en la placa lateral, cuando la quito, mido el pin de dcdet y están los 5v, cuando pongo la tarjeta, en el mismo punto no mide ( 0 v ).

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DARKEASC (May 3, 2008)

Un poco más de ayuda!

Listo, ya "arreglé" el equipo, pero tengo todavía un pequeñito problema...

Lo estoy probando y encuentro un problema, funciona perfectamente, pero cuando subo el volumen y sobrepasa los 24 ( marcado en el display), sale nuevamente F61, al principio pensé que era por los bafles, ya que no me dieron los del equipo, en los bornes dice que deben ser de 3 Ohm y yo les puse unos de 3.2 Ohm para probar, y ocurrió lo que comento al subir de 24 sale F61. Pero luego hice una prueba sin los parlantes e igualmente sale F61 despues de subir volumen...

Que debería hacer?

PD. Encontré el manual completo de este equipo aquí en el foro publicado por flaKobuKaro


----------



## juan c riveros (May 5, 2008)

hola amigo, que le hiciste  a tu equipo por que la verdad yo estoy preocupado por  que le baje los dos ic que trae este modelo y me sigue con la falla igual mido resistencias y me dan aparentemente bien gracias por los datos


----------



## DARKEASC (May 5, 2008)

Bueno amigo ya está bien el equipo... 
Una pregunta, usted le revisó la resistenicia de 1.8? es de soldadura superficial, simplemente la bajé y la medí, estaba abierta... le metí entonces una resistencia normal de 1 Ohm ( que mide 1.8 Ohm   ) y listo! santo remedio... lo del volumen simplemente fue por no conectar el ventilador, al subir volumen no aguantaba la potencia y se apagaba, así que ya esta bien...

AHORA TENGO OTRO PROBLEMA!

me sale CHGR ERR en CD, casetera y radio está bien, pero estoy emproblemado con los tiempos...
Voy a ver si encuentro el video de servicio electronico una vez lo ví manejando este tipo de bandeja.


----------



## juan c riveros (May 5, 2008)

listo amigo voy a revisar esto gracias


----------



## pepino464 (Jul 18, 2008)

amigos mios si alguien tiene las mitades que faltan de este plano se los agradezco


----------



## ORTEGALALO (May 26, 2009)

tengo un equipo panasonic sa ak 340 el cual presento una falla f61, ubique la causa de la mismo pero ahora presenta problemas de sonido. por favor si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## alexwillin (Dic 31, 2009)

Revisa las resistencias de 10 ohm que son de soldadura superficial puede que esten alteradas o abiertas


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola muchachos tanto tiempo.

Aca les dejo el manual service de este equipo, espero que les sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## uniden (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola amigos, saludos desde Costa Rica, si a alguien le sirve el error cuando subes el volumen y se apaga E61, es porque el ventilador está desconectado o está malo. saludos.


----------



## fabiany (Sep 13, 2010)

juan c riveros dijo:


> gracias amigo pero, sabe una cosa al revisar algunos elementos al rededor de los amplificador el ic 5301, por que son dos, un diodo zenner(270) y un transistor(c 740) presentaban corto,ahora lo que necesito es saber de que voltaje es el diodo, y conseguir el plano, mañana los compro cambio y le cuento.



Hola! 
Que tal? mira dos años despues me encuentro con exactamente el mismo problema, como podria hacer para saber el voltaje del diodo el numero de diodo es D5102 y la descripcion es B0BA02600018 es todo lo que figuara en el manual y no por cual reemplazarlo! 

Si me podes ayudar te agradeceria mucho! 

Muchas gracias!!!...


----------



## nestorgaudier (Sep 30, 2010)

el diodo es de 27 voltios y el trasistor que esta asociado lo puedes cambiar por un ecg 85..


----------



## elnuevo (Ene 25, 2011)

amigo DARKEASC 

como resolvió el problema de CHGR ERR en CD..........    

graciasssss

AHORA TENGO OTRO PROBLEMA!

me sale CHGR ERR en CD, casetera y radio está bien, pero estoy emproblemado con los tiempos...
Voy a ver si encuentro el video de servicio electronico una vez lo ví manejando este tipo de bandeja.[/QUOTE]


----------



## edgarard (Sep 22, 2011)

DANIEL 38 dijo:


> Hola muchachos tanto tiempo.
> 
> Aca les dejo el manual service de este equipo, espero que les sirva.
> 
> Saludos.



viejo gracias por el manual esta completo


----------



## guarod (Oct 3, 2011)

saludos amigos ...

necesito el diagrama del minicomponente panasonic SA-AK44

si lo tienen se los agradesco..


----------



## amz1970 (Nov 9, 2011)

solo quiero agradecer tenia el mismo problema pero al leer los aportes lo solucione muy rapido


----------



## elbardila (Jul 29, 2012)

Saludos amigos del foro.
Buscando solucionar la falla de un minicomponente de iguales caracteristicas y que presentaba la falla F61 encontré este tema, y siguiendo el hilo solucioné el problema, aunque sin embargo tengo dos cosas pendientes por resolver: No quedaron iguales los voltages de alimentacion simetricos, estos quedaron en -28 y +31 voltios, y por una de las salidas de audio encuentro 0,025 voltios DC.
Cambie el transistor C1740  y el zener de 27 Volt y remplace la resistencia de 1.8 por una comun de 1.5 Omh.
La falla desaparecio y el equipo funciona normalmente. Quisiera saber si habrá falla a causa de eso o se puede dejar funcionando asi.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 29, 2012)

Es por la variacion de los valores de los componentes que dejaste, deben ser los mismos para que el equipo quede igual.


----------



## elbardila (Jul 30, 2012)

Saludos Fernando, gracias por tu respuesta.
Te comento, el transistor que instale es el recomendado y el zener de 27 vol, consegui la resistencia de 1.8 y sin embargo el resultado es el mismo siguen los voltages de -28 y +31.
El equipo funciona normalmente. Mi duda es si esto causara problemas mas adelante  
Podra ser el transistor regulador alterado?
Gracias.


----------



## GORGIDELA (Ago 6, 2012)

Amigo, Tengo un equipo Panasonic SA-AK330, con error F61, despues de quitar la proteccion y encender el equipo, para poder testear, detecte tension en las salidas Low R y L , no asi en las High, en las cuales si tengo audio, despues de chuequear uno a uno todos los componentes de la placa de audio, ya sea resistencias, transistores, diodos, todos en buen estado, aclaro que tambien tengo salida en los auriculares, la lectora de cd anda perfecto, la radio y las casseteras tambien, he llegado a la conclusion que es el bendito IC de salida, el problema es que el mismo no lo puedo conseguir por ningun lado, y voy a tener que descartar la reparacion del equipo.
Les dejo la identificacion del IC de salida, por si alguien en el foro me puede dar una mano.
Panasonic SA-AK330 IC 4Ch RSN315 H42C H1 052200.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola!
Solo encontre un resultado sobre esto en el buscador y no me lo deja muy claro.
Tengo un minicomponente panasonic SA-TM61 y lo abri para limpiarlo. Hasta ahora todo va bien, lo desconecto y se ve como se apagan los led que iluminan algunos botones y empiezo a abrirlo. Estando abierto, desconecto el ventilador y luego los cables y conexiones hasta separar todas las placas y comienzo a limpiarlas, termino y lo vuelvo a armar y lo conecto de nuevo, en todo el transcurso de limpieza no note nada extraño y al probarlo todo bien, solo que al poner musica a un volumen alto despues de unos minutos se apaga y en el display muestra F61, pero solo pasa cuando el volumen esta por el 40-50% a un volumen mas bajo no muestra nada y cuando se apaga esta mas caliente qud antes. Yo creo que es el ventilador que no lo conecte bien, porque en pleno funcionamiento el ventilador nunca se encendia y cuando tiene rato funcionando se enciende y ahora no. 
Espero me puedan ayudar.
Salu2!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola,es muy probable que esa falla este relacionada con:
-Pistas fracturadas o contactos erraticos en la Fte.de Poder.-
-Revisa con 01 lupa los contactos del IC.Pwr.Out( Audio).-
-Aplica aerosol congelante(Freon) en la zona o el elemento que te cause duda(...colapsaras momentaneamente su estado).-


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 14, 2013)

los equipos panasoni son muy delicados y hay que tener mucho cuidado a la hora de desarmarlos puesto que puedes quemar  componentes con solo desconectar los flex.

   el motivo por el cual pasa eso es que cuando desconectas el equipo, los condensadores electroliticos (espesialmente los de la fuente) quedan cargados y al retirar los flex de las bases, lo hacemos haciendo movimientos hacia los lados y esto hace que los pines se crucen por dentro de las bases, probocando que los voltajes presentes en algunos pines se crucen probocando quema de componentes.

   lo que se recomienda antes de desarmar un equipo como estos (por no decir que en todos) es primero descargar los condensadores de la fuente con una resistencia de unos 100Ω x 2W (nunca descargarlos con un puente )

otra recomendación... al retirar los flex procura por no ladiarlos o hacerles movimientos a los lados, retíralos lo mas derechos posibles para evitar cruce de pines internos en las bases y al ensamblarlos ten mucho cuidado de no doblar los terminales 
  ahora, después de explicar lo anterior tengo dudas en el integrado de salida, por que tiene sintomas similares al que describes


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola.

Tratá de retirar una tapa, donde te pueda dejar ver el ventilador, y fijate si funciona.

Si no funciona, prueba de desconectar el ventilador, y limpiar los pines soplándolos, luego arma todo otra vez.

Por casualidad, ¿destornillaste el amplificador del disipador?, en ese caso, ¿volviste a poner grasa disipadora (grasa siliconada / pasta térmica).. ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola!

Gracias por la ayuda, pero ya se solucionó 

Marcaba ese error porque cuando lo abrí para limpiarlo (1ra vez en 15 años) desconecte todo y al armarlo no conecté el ventilador, se me pasó conectarlo y al subir el volumen el integrado se calentaba y se apagaba, supongo que era por la protección contra sobrecalentamiento y al abrirlo de nuevo vi que era eso y solo lo conecté y lo volví a probar, subiendo al 100% el volumen y nunca se apagó; lo tuve así por 25 minutos a todo lo que da y no pasó nada, y esa vez que estaba desconectado, solo pasaba el 50% del volumen total y se apagaba.

Que susto me dio porque anteriormente vi cuanto costaba ese integrado y lo vi a $45 USD y que bueno que solo era eso, sino ahora estaría juntando para comprar el integrado 

De todas formas, gracias por su atención, y ya tienen otra cosa a revisar cuando abran un panasonic y les marque el mismo error 

salu2!


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 15, 2013)

que bien!!!
 por suerte solo fue eso


----------



## samuel Alberto (Feb 17, 2013)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un equipo que tenia protección cambie los integrados y se le quito , pero un canal después de 30 de volumen distorsiona, y el otro canal al nomas conectarle las bocina se escucha ensendio pero suena feo y el integrado calienta lo apago y queda la bosina de el canal sunbado


----------



## jorge777 (Abr 5, 2013)

Buenas tardes tengo un quipo de sonido Panasonic SA-AK340 y le veo el siguiente problema en la PCB donde van conectados los parlantes y es que las pistas están como cortadas o anuladas y quisiera saber como van originalmente las pistas de contacto para poder repararla. ANEXO LAS FOTOS DE LA PCB DEL EQUIPO. GRACIAS POR SU ATENCION PRESTADA Y ESPERO ME COLABOREN. Por otra parte le anexo en esas fotos si esos dos contactos van originalmente soldados como se ven ahí. ESPERO AYUDA GRADABLE Y DE BUEN ENTENDIMIENTO. JESUCRISTO LOS BENDIGA.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2013)

jorge777 dijo:


> Buenas tardes tengo un quipo de sonido Panasonic SA-AK340 y le veo el siguiente problema en la PCB donde van conectados los parlantes y es que las pistas están como cortadas o anuladas y quisiera saber como van originalmente las pistas de contacto para poder repararla. ANEXO LAS FOTOS DE LA PCB DEL EQUIPO. GRACIAS POR SU ATENCION PRESTADA Y ESPERO ME COLABOREN. Por otra parte le anexo en esas fotos si esos dos contactos van originalmente soldados como se ven ahí. ESPERO AYUDA GRADABLE Y DE BUEN ENTENDIMIENTO. JESUCRISTO LOS BENDIGA.



En esas imágenes no se ve *nada*, publica mejores fotos con mejor resolución


----------



## jorge777 (Abr 5, 2013)

Amigo Fogonazo muy bien por corregirme pero me puedes colaborar con el diagrama de esa plaqueta del equipo PANASONIC SA-AK340 ? para yo comparar los contactos o fotos si tienes.

JESUCRISTO TE BENDIGA Y GRACIAS.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 17, 2013)

Una pregunta. Ya que estamos hablando del mismo minicomponente, quería preguntar algo que no se refiere a su falla que tenía, sino a sus bocinas que trae. 
Lo pregunto aqui porque no se si sea correcto preguntar algo distinto del mismo aparato, ya que una vez pregunté dos cosas distintas de lo mismo en distintos temas y me dijeron que no, por eso pregunto aquí:

Las bocinas que trae dicen una impedancia y potencia, pero la potencia que dice no es RMS, o bueno, no dice RMS, y no se si sea cierta.

Una dice:

HIGH: 6 ohm 100W (music)
MID: 6 ohm 130W (music)
LOW: 12 ohm 130W (music)

Para asegurarme de la potencia la abrí pero no dice nada al respecto. Tiene unos codigos raros, no los apunté, pero los leí y no parecen dar informacion en cuanto a la potencia.

Cuando una bocina dice los watts y luego dice 'music', esa potencia es RMS? o como se obtiene?.

sau2!


----------

